# if i put a 7inch lift on my 82 cutlass will the...



## thabay510 (May 13, 2006)

if i put a 7inch lift on my 82 cutlass will the wheels go crooked on me or will it be fine plz help asap thank u :uh: :uh:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thabay510_@May 12 2006, 05:41 PM~5418236
> *if i put a 7inch lift on my 82 cutlass will the wheels go crooked on me or will it be fine plz help asap thank u  :uh:  :uh:
> *


What the fuck are you talking about............ explain in more detail please.......


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

7" lift" i think thats a lil too much....if u gonna do that big of a lift I would think you would need a real professional to do that because I am sure there would be a lot of metal work needed........and with that said, if a pro was doing it they would be able to get your wheels on properly...or at least answer this question.

So with that said I assume a professional is not performing this lift.


----------



## thabay510 (May 13, 2006)

well they say its a bolt on lift kit, and more details im going to put a 7inch lift kit on my 1982 cutlass supreme to clear 26 inch rims, i hear that when you put that big of a lift your wheels and tires will slant and be crooked, please post back


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

yes the tires will be slanted and crooked :uh: your best bet is to forget the lift get a set of 14's


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thabay510_@May 12 2006, 10:18 PM~5418790
> *well they say its a bolt on lift kit, and more details im going to put a 7inch lift kit on my 1982 cutlass supreme to clear 26 inch rims, i hear that when you put that big of a lift your wheels and tires will slant and be crooked, please post back
> *


they make ball joint extenders you can add, and it will be fine. Normally you will get booed off this lowrider site, with a question like that, but some of us are here to help


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 12 2006, 10:30 PM~5419155
> *they make ball joint extenders you can add, and it will be fine. Normally you will get booed off this lowrider site, with a question like that, but some of us are here to help
> *


Man I take a break from layitlow for the off season and this is what i come back to 26's on a cutty come on homie do us all a favor and buy an SUV for them rims.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 12 2006, 08:11 PM~5419009
> *yes the tires will be slanted and crooked  :uh:  your best bet is to forget the lift get a set of 14's
> *


ACTULAY 13'S


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

do a body lift and also on a g-body frame you have to cut the hell out of the front frame rails so those big ass rims will turn it`s alot of work i have seen a few done at the local body shop!


----------



## thabay510 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 12 2006, 09:30 PM~5419155
> *they make ball joint extenders you can add, and it will be fine. Normally you will get booed off this lowrider site, with a question like that, but some of us are here to help
> *


thanks for the help, i would get some 14's but those are way too small for my taste but thanks alot for the help........do you think wat this guy said is right??? srry i m a newb when it comes to these types of mods but hes said this...........do a body lift and also on a g-body frame you have to cut the hell out of the front frame rails so those big ass rims will turn it`s alot of work i have seen a few done at the local body shop!..........do you think hes right?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thabay510_@May 13 2006, 03:20 AM~5420280
> *thanks for the help, i would get some 14's but those are way too small for my taste but thanks alot for the help........do you think wat this guy said is right??? srry i m a newb when it comes to these types of mods but hes said this...........do a body lift and also on a g-body frame you have to cut the hell out of the front frame rails so those big ass rims will turn it`s alot of work i have seen a few done at the local body shop!..........do you think hes right?
> *




What taste? Your doing this because you want to fit in with the other big wheelers.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah, im with airborne on this one, and i cant believe you guys are encouraging this guy.


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

hey if you going bigg dont do more than a 22" all you have to do is just put caprice springs on it i was told i never had anything bigger than a 17" rims on a car JUST DONT DO BIGER THAN A 22"


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

If you do Hack the car up to put 26's on it, make sure you put on some bigger and better brakes. I'd stay in the 13" to 22" range though


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Nothing like a lowrider on 26's.... 



wait a minute, thats not a lowrider!


----------



## juiced duece (Sep 29, 2001)

get 2wd s-10 lift spindels they make em in 3 inch lift so that your geometry will stay the same in front then all you have to do is get a 4 inch spring lift instead of tweaking it 7 with just springs dont forget new shocks also if your going to do it at least do it right not those half ass liftas on ebay also i dont think 7 is enough to clear 26's i have 10 inches on my 79 cutty and its only on 4's


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Once you get the lift put on and some 28s, go drive with the doos open. be sure you are turning sharply to the left so when you fall out the rear tire will go over you upper torso, thus ending your life. Have some one take pics also and post them for us to see.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

it sounds like its gonna be a monster truck/car


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 14 2006, 05:20 PM~5428219
> *Once you get the lift put on and some 28s, go drive with the doos open. be sure you are turning sharply to the left so when you fall out the rear tire will go over you upper torso, thus ending your life. Have some one take pics also and post them for us to see.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 14 2006, 02:20 PM~5428219
> *Once you get the lift put on and some 28s, go drive with the doos open. be sure you are turning sharply to the left so when you fall out the rear tire will go over you upper torso, thus ending your life. Have some one take pics also and post them for us to see.
> *


oh shit now that was fuckin funny..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new page


----------

